
Deep, Deep Trouble - KKKKkkkk1
https://sinews.siam.org/Details-Page/deep-deep-trouble
======
paulkrush
I am glad to see this topic is moving from a debate to a
realization/complaint. A friend of my was saying the same sorts of things
about Visual Basic when it really started getting popular. "Computer Science
will be lost because all these people have no clue what they are doing and
still are making a useful product." I think the reality was "I got this job to
practice computer science, and I am quite annoyed because I have to use
someone else's software rather than write my own." I hate when this happens,
but one has to move on.

